# MNB - Minbos Resources



## System (31 August 2010)

Minbos Resources (MNB) has a granted licence to explore all known phosphate areas in the enclave of Cabinda in Angola. The Cabinda licence is an equal contributing JV with the LR Group, a large conglomerate that has been operating in Angola since the early 1990's.

http://www.minbos.com


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

MC - $10m
SP - 16c
Shares - 66m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.1m*

42% INCREASE IN HIGH GRADE RESOURCES FOR KANZI PROJECT*

Highlights include:
● 42% increase in high grade resources to 44Mt @ 21.4% P2O5 (up from 31Mt @ 21.4% P2O5);
● Overall resource increase to 66Mt @ 15.3% P2O5 (up from 46Mt @ 17.2% P2O5)
● Increased high grade resources support up to 2Mtpa Phosphate Rock export operation
● Significant exploration potential already identified to further increase resources at Kanzi

*MINBOS TO FAST TRACK KANZI PHOSHPATE PROJECT*
Emerging phosphate developer Minbos Resources announce the signing of a Joint Venture agreement (JV) with Allamanda Trading SPRL (“Allamanda”) for the exploration and development of the Kanzi project and surrounding exploration areas in the western Democratic Republic of Congo (“DRC”).

Highlights include:
● JV holds 100% interest in the Kanzi Project
● Exclusive rights over exploration licences covering approximately 200,000 hectares
● Minbos holds 65% interest in the JV

*Highlights during June quarter*
● The Cacata scoping study (“Scoping Study”) has produced positive results, demonstrating the potential of Cacata as a viable project with forecast pre tax cash flows of US$746m over a 10 year mine life.

● The Scoping Study has confirmed the technical and economic viability of establishing a high grade DSO operation at Cacata and Chivovo to produce 0.8Mtpa of phosphate rock concentrate.

● The joint venture partners are planning to commence the bankable feasibility study (“BFS”) for the Cacata project during the next quarter.

● Cabinda diamond drilling results confirmed the high grade and DSO potential at its Cacata and Chivovo deposits.

● Drilling highlights included:
o CCR 01 from 0.9 to 11.9 metres, 11 metres of mineralisation grading at 31.40% P2O5;
o CCR N1 from 7.61 to 24.7 metres, 17.11 metres of mineralisation grading at 28.95% P2O5; and
o CCR 007D from 8.15 to 24.78 metres, 16.63 metres of mineralisation grading at 28.24% P2O5.

● The Company reached a performance milestone upon reaching a JORC compliant resource of 254.1mt at 12.6% P2O5, which resulted in the conversion of 25 million Class A Performance Shares (“Performance Shares”) into fully paid ordinary shares issued to the original vendors of the project licences.

● Minbos has received several expressions of interest from potential strategic partners with respect to its phosphate projects. Minbos has appointed Everspring Partners, a Sydney based resources focussed advisory firm, to assist in a tender process to identify partners that fit Minbos' strategic objectives and who are capable of participating in the development and offtake of its projects.

● In engaging Everspring Partners Minbos' intention is to develop a framework for the orderly submission of offers by interested parties so as to facilitate the identification of the most suitable parties. This process will begin with the preparation and distribution of an Information Memorandum to interested parties.


----------



## barney (2 July 2018)

Came up in Risers today  …… Chart very ordinary for last 15 months ….. Substantial rise in Volume activity ….. Watchlist.


----------



## System (14 December 2020)

Minbos’ dedication to African food supply continues to grow


----------



## Jeda (8 February 2022)

Rumours of a announcement coming that will create a bit of a stir. up or down is the question


----------



## Miner (26 February 2022)

As most of the times happen Next advises and the market zooms. 
I am expecting the same will or could happen on Monday. Not every time Next could ramp up the market howeer.  So do not get hyped.
I was thining more of  GNC to be gaining the grains.
Do your number and make an informed decision.


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2022)

Miner said:


> View attachment 138244
> 
> As most of the times happen Next advises and the market zooms.
> I am expecting the same will or could happen on Monday. Not every time Next could ramp up the market howeer.  So do not get hyped.
> ...




You need to be in these stocks before the pump and dump.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 July 2022)

pretty quiet for this one.....   Neither pump nor dump of late.

Now in a trading halt, awaiting a _material equity raising (including a significant cornerstone investment) and strategic cooperation agreement. _

Talk is of a two-tranche placement, the first $14.45 million under the company’s existing placement capacity and priced at 11¢ a share with room for $5 million in oversubscriptions.

Potential investors were told Minbos had locked in $15 million of cornerstone commitments. Of this, the term sheet said, $10.5 million was from an entity controlled by the chairman of *Shanghai Putailai *New Energy, the world’s largest battery anode producer.

Minbos planned to use $17 million of the placement for its Cabinda phosphate project, while $2 million would go towards working capital and $1 million towards green ammonia technical and market assessment studies.

In tandem with the share placement, Minbos said it had executed a non-binding term sheet for a US$25 million debt facility with *Long March Capital* to cover the remaining capital costs of the Cabinda phosphate project.


----------



## finicky (30 July 2022)

Wise Owl has been pumping this today. Won't be buying myself but must admit the chart has held up well if there was a cap raise @ 0.11 and share price might even be on the turn. Co7ht on Wise Owl to keep 9n pumping. After years of dilution MNB is not really a cheap price for its stage of development. If there were only 100m shares quoted (not counting perf shares or options) at this market cap of $82Mn the share price would be 0.82. The price to book multiple is 7.7. Also it looks like it could fall into the clutches of the wolf warrior Chinese as another step in their 'Long March' towards subjugation of the West. 

Wise Owl email:

On Friday we provided an update on what is fast becoming one of our favourite companies - *Minbos Resources (ASX:MNB)*.

We originally Invested in MNB for their phosphate (fertiliser) project, not knowing the world would be facing a global food crisis just 2 years later with phosphate prices now at record highs.

It also turns out that *lithium-iron-phosphate* batteries now make up 44% of the electric vehicles market in China and nearly half of all Teslas made last quarter had phosphate in their batteries.

MNB has started building its phosphate mine, and the development funding question mark that had been weighing on the share price has almost been fully removed after MNB recently announced a significant financing deal.

The founder and chairman of the world’s biggest battery anode company was the largest investor in this deal.

Also:









						It’s phosphate - and MNB has a lot of it
					

MNB has rapidly evolved over the last six months now riding not one, but THREE of our favourite long-term macro investment themes:




					nextinvestors.com


----------

